# الحجاب



## Senamor (7 مارس 2011)

لماذا الراهبات المسيحيات يرتدون الحجاب دون غيرهم ؟؟زي مانشوف في اوروبا وامريكا ودول العالم


----------



## Rosetta (7 مارس 2011)

*سلام و نعمة 
ما تغطي به الراهبات شعورهن ليس بحجاب بل هو الزي الرسمي للراهبات متل ما حضرتك بتشوف الكاهن باللباس الرسمي الخاص بالكهنة فالراهبة هي خادمة للكنيسة نذرت نفسها للرب و للكنيسة و لذلك هذا هو الزي الخاص بالراهبات وهو ليس بحجاب 

يعني الراهبة لا تغطي شعرها لانه عورة ​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2011)

ارد على سؤالك بسؤال فيه الإجابة :


لماذا الرهبان ( الذكور ) يلبسون الحجاب ( بحسب التسمية الإسلامية ) ؟


----------



## Senamor (7 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *سلام و نعمة ​*
> *ما تغطي به الراهبات شعورهن ليس بحجاب بل هو الزي الرسمي للراهبات متل ما حضرتك بتشوف الكاهن باللبس الرسمي الخاص بالكهنة فالراهبة هي خادمة للكنيسة نذرت نفسها للرب و للكنيسة و لذلك هذا هو الزي الخاص بالراهبات وهو ليس بحجاب *​
> *يعني الراهبة لا تغطي شعرها لانه عورة *​


 
طيب اختي انا عارف انه لبس رسميولكن ليش صار تغطية الرأس لبس رسمي لهمليه ماتكون عادية كاشفة شعرها


----------



## Senamor (7 مارس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ارد على سؤالك بسؤال فيه الإجابة :
> 
> 
> لماذا الرهبان ( الذكور ) يلبسون الحجاب ( بحسب التسمية الإسلامية ) ؟


 
انا اول مره اعرف رهبان يغطو نفسهم بحجاب !!    ممكن صورة


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2011)

> طيب اختي انا عارف انه لبس رسميولكن ليش صار تغطية الرأس لبس رسمي لهمليه ماتكون عادية كاشفة شعرها


يظهر ان كلامنا مش واضح !

الرهبنة أصلها هو الرجاااااال أي الرهبااااااااااان وكان هذا ملبسهم أي يغطون رأسهم

وعندما دخلت رهبنة البنات أخذوا نفس الملبس الذي فيه يغطون شعرهم كالرجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااال


الكلام واضح ولا لأ ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2011)

> انا اول مره اعرف رهبان يغطو نفسهم بحجاب !!    ممكن صورة



ما هو ده اللي انا متوقعه ! واللي ناقص تجيبي لي صورة العذراء وتقولي لي " بص اهيه لابسة حجاب "

شوفي الرهبان












http://img136.imageshack.us/i/92173328tz6.jpg/sr=1











ده اول الرهبااااااااااااااااااااااان في العاااااااااااالم قبل رهبنة الإناث اصلا












عايزة تاني ولا كفاية ؟


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 مارس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> لماذا الراهبات المسيحيات يرتدون الحجاب دون غيرهم ؟؟زي مانشوف في اوروبا وامريكا ودول العالم



*المسألة ليست مسألة جنس بمعنى فصل الإناث عن الذكور والعكس، بل مسألة ترك الإنسان للعالم وما فيه. وبالتالي قانون تغطية الرأس هو فوق الجنس أي يسري على الذكور كما يسري على الإناث، وهذا صعب الفهم للمتشبعين بعقائد الجنس والشهوة و ال ن ك ا ح.
*


----------



## Senamor (7 مارس 2011)

Molka Molkanانت قصدك الطاقية السودة الدائرية على راسهمهذه ليست حجاب هذه طاقيةيجب التفريق بينهم


----------



## Senamor (7 مارس 2011)

ياخواني فرقو بين الحجاب والطاقية    شيوخ الازهر يلبسو طاقية يغطو شعرهم فيها ولكن هذه لاتعتبر حجاب


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> Molka Molkanانت قصدك الطاقية السودة الدائرية على راسهمهذه ليست حجاب هذه طاقيةيجب التفريق بينهم



اه يا نافوخي ياني !!!


طيب هامشي معاكي تاتة تاتة

دي اسمها اية ؟








مش دي راهبة برضو ولا انا مش شايف كويس ؟


طيب تعالى شوف رااااااااااااااااااااااهب






ده لابس اية ؟



انا خايف تكوني عايزة الراهبات يكون عندهم دقن !! :ranting:


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> ياخواني فرقو بين الحجاب والطاقية    شيوخ الازهر يلبسو طاقية يغطو شعرهم فيها ولكن هذه لاتعتبر حجاب




مين اللي يفرق ؟
انتي يا مسلمة ياللي ماتعرفيش شكل الرهبان ولا الراهبات هاتعرفينا هم بيلبسوا اية الراهبات والرهبان واحنا اللي عايشين معاهم مش عارفين !!


انتي متاكدة انك شايفة الصور ؟


----------



## Senamor (7 مارس 2011)

Molka Molkanالحجاب هو تغطية الرأس والرقبة ويكون بشكل دائري فهمتي يا أختي ؟؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 مارس 2011)

تغطية الرأس للرجال والنساء معاً ، كانت هى القاعدةالعامة فى العالم بشرقه وغربه
وهى كانت تتم ليس لأسباب دينية بل كجزء لا يتجزأ من لبس الملابس
فهى جزء من الملابس
وكان يُقال تعبير غريب عن الذى لا يلبس غطاء للرأس ، فيـُقال عنه : "عارى الرأس" ، وكأن عدم تغطية الرأس هو أمر غريب

والمثل الشعبى يقول : ينقَّط بطاقيته ، يعنى بأشد الأشياء لزومية

وكان غطاء الرأس نوع من الملابس الشعبية الخاص بكل بلد ، بل ولكل إقليم فى مصر

وكان ذلك منذ العصر الفرعونى ، إذ كان غطاء الرأس للشمال غير الذى فى الجنوب ، منذ أيام مينا موحد القطرين ، ويظهر ذلك من شكل التاج ، الذى هو غطاء رأس الشمال والجنوب
ولكن كل مستعمر لمصر كان يجلب معه شكل جديد من غطاء الرأس
وكان آخرها الطربوش التركى
ولم يبدأ الناس -فى مصر- تعرية الرؤوس ، إلاَّ بعد عبد الناصر

ولعله بدأ فى الغرب لأسباب أخرى 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

فتغطية المرأة للرأس كان هو الوضع الطبيعى ، مثلها مثل الرجل

وأما الهيجان الحاصل الآن ، فسببه هو الشر الذى ظهر من الإسلام وضرب العالم ، فخاف الناس من كل رموزه ، وتصور البعض أن غطاء الرأس هو أحد رموز الإسلام ، فحدثت المشكلة

ولكن الشيء الذى فيه مبالغة حقاً ، ليس غطاء الرأس الشعبى ، ولكنه الشكل الموحد الذى صنعه الإسلامين فى العصر الحالى ، حتى أصبح يوجد ما يُسمى بالحجاب الإسلامى ، كنوع من العزل للذات عن الآخر

فهذه النقطة المستحدثة هى السبب فى الرفض العالمى للحجاب ، لأنه حجاب إسلامى قادم من الناس الأشرار الذين يفجرون أنفسهم وسط الأبرياء ، وليس كغطاء للرأس بوجه عام

فلو ظل الأمر منحصراً فى غطاء الرأس الشعبى -للرجال أو السيدات- لما كانت توجد مشكلة

والأمر الأكثر تطرفاً وتغويلاً ، هو النقاب ، وفرضه على النساء فقط دون الرجال ، مما يعتبر تخلفاً وهمجية ورجوع لعصور ما قبل التاريخ حين كانوا يقيدون النساء فى الجحور -مثل السبايا- لإستخدامهم لهن ومنهن من الفرار


----------



## Rosetta (7 مارس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> طيب اختي انا عارف انه لبس رسمي ولكن ليش صار تغطية الرأس لبس رسمي لهم ليه ماتكون عادية كاشفة شعرها



*أنا رديت عليك و قلت لك أن غطاء  شعر الراهبات هو الزي الرسمي الخاص بالراهبات و أيضا أن الراهبة ليست كأي إمرأة مسيحية عادية فهي قد نذرت نفسها للرب و للكنيسة و تخلت عن أمور الدنيا كالزواج و الإنجاب و تصفيف الشعر و غيرها من الامور الدنيوية الأخرى فالراهبة نذرت نفسها لتخدم في الكنيسة حيث يجب على المرأة أن تغطي شعرها أثناء تواجدها في الكنيسة للصلاة لأن الشعر هو تاج المرأة و مجدها و لكن عندما تتواجد في الكنيسة أمام الرب يجب عليها أن تتخلى عن هذا المجد و التاج خشوعا و إحتراما للرب في بيته (الكنيسة) 

و بما أن الراهبة خادمة للكنيسة وجب عليها تغطية شعرها أيضا
كما ان غطاء الرأس للراهبات هو تمام للنذور الثلاثة التي تقوم بها الراهبة في مراسم الرهبنة وهي : العفة والطاعة و الفقر

أرجو أن تكون قد وصلت الفكرة  ​*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 مارس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> ياخواني فرقو بين الحجاب والطاقية    شيوخ الازهر يلبسو طاقية يغطو شعرهم فيها ولكن هذه لاتعتبر حجاب



*لا يوجد في المسيحية حجاب، يوجد غطاء للرأس، "الطاقية" أو تطويل الشعر (مع الذقن الطويلة) للرجال هو أيضا غطاء للرأس. لا تأتي بمفهومك ومصطلحاتك الاسلامية للسؤال في قسم الأسئلة المسيحية.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> Molka Molkanالحجاب هو تغطية الرأس والرقبة ويكون بشكل دائري فهمتي يا أختي ؟؟؟



بلاش تأليف !
انتي بتتكلمي عن حجاب مين ؟! افصلي بين الحجاب الإسلامي وبين اللي بيلبسه الراهب والراهبه والأساقفة 

عشان تشوفي الفرق 


ده اسمه كاهن ( قسيس ) شوفي كدة الطاقية :






دي اسمها بالبلدي ( بلغتك ) طاقية 

شوفي بقى الراااااااااااهب مش القسيس ( الي مش راهب ) لابس اية :








اهو ده مش باين منه غير الوجه والكفين والذقن طبعا !يبى ده متحجب ؟؟


معلش سؤال صغير ، سنك كام سنة ؟


----------



## Senamor (7 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> كما ان غطاء الرأس للراهبات هو تمام لللنذور الثلاثة التي تقوم بها الراهبة في مراسم الرهبنة وهي : العفة والطاعة و الفقر


يعني نظرتكم لحجاب الراهبات هو العفة الطاعه والفقر     ونظرتكم لحجاب المسلمات هو الجهل والتخلف والرجعية   قلتها الف مره        تكيلو الامور بمكيالين


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> يعني نظرتكم لحجاب الراهبات هو العفة الطاعه والفقر     ونظرتكم لحجاب المسلمات هو الجهل والتخلف والرجعية   قلتها الف مره        تكيلو الامور بمكيالين



صدق من عرف عدم الفهم بكم !


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2011)

*هاكبر الخط عشان تشوف :

كما ان غطاء الرأس للراهبات هو تمام لللنذور الثلاثة التي تقوم بها الراهبة في مراسم الرهبنة وهي : العفة والطاعة و الفقر



*​


----------



## Rosetta (7 مارس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> يعني نظرتكم لحجاب الراهبات هو العفة الطاعه والفقر     ونظرتكم لحجاب المسلمات هو الجهل والتخلف والرجعية   قلتها الف مره        تكيلو الامور بمكيالين



*المسلمات يغطين شعورهن لان الشعر في الاسلام عورة يجب تغطيتها يا فهمان 
لا تتعامى عن باقي مشاركتي التي فيها ذكرت أن الشعر في المسيحية هو تاج و مجد للمرأة 

فالشعر في المسيحية تاج ومجد ولكنه في الاسلام عورة !!! و إلك عين تناقش برضه 
ركز فيما تقول في المرة القادمة ... بلاش تحرج نفسك و تحط حالك في موقف لا تحسد عليه 
ربنا يهديك ​*


----------



## Basilius (7 مارس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> يعني نظرتكم لحجاب الراهبات هو العفة الطاعه والفقر     ونظرتكم لحجاب المسلمات هو الجهل والتخلف والرجعية   قلتها الف مره        تكيلو الامور بمكيالين



يا استاذه 
ممكن تطلعيلي كلمه حجاب من اي طقس رهباني للكنائس ؟
ممكن تطلعيلي اسم ما يلبسه الرهبان و الراهبات في العالم على رؤوسهم ؟
ما دخل الحجاب الاسلامي بالزي الرهباني ؟
الم يقل لكي الاخ مولكا ان الراهب اللذي رأيتيه في الصوره هو اول راهب في العالم ؟
وهو من اكثر من 1700 سنه موجود وقبل ان تدخل المراه الى الرهبنه اساسا !
اي حجاب تتكلمين عنه 
ثم ان غطاء الراس هذا اللي لا اريد ان اخبرك باسمه موجود قبل الاسلام للرجال في الرهبنه قبل ان تدخل المراه للرهبنه 
هل قرأتي اسباب نزول ايه الحجاب في القران ؟
مادخل هذا بذاك ؟

عجيبه!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 مارس 2011)

الحجاب الإسلامى ، مثلما سبق وذكرت فى المداخلة السابقة ، لا ينحصر فى كونه من أزياء غطاء الرأس
بل لقد تحول على أيدى الإسلاميين الحاليين إلى شعار إسلامى

فلو كان الأمر له توجه آخر ، لما ظهرت له هذه المقاومة

المشكلة فى الشعار الإسلامى وما يحمل من دلالات خطيرة ، هى وجهة نظر الإسلاميين الحاليين الخطيرة على الدنيا كلها ، بما فيها المسلمين المعتدلين ذاتهم

إنها أصبحت شعار التعصب الأعمى والتخلف والشر ، ليس بسبب عيب فى غطاء الرأس ، بل لعيب فيما تحت الرأس المتأسلمة فى عصرنا الحالى ، الحاملة للمتفجرات والخراب


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2011)

ولا هايفهم حاجة !
جبنة له كل الصور وان الرهباااااااااااااااااان لا يظهر منهم الا الوجه والكفين وبرضو بيقول حجاب !


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 مارس 2011)

*هل تقرأي الردود أم جئت فقط للجدال؟ سأعيد الرد وأرجو أن تقرأيه وتفهميه:

1- المسألة ليست مسألة جنس بمعنى فصل الإناث عن الذكور والعكس، بل مسألة ترك الإنسان للعالم وما فيه. وبالتالي قانون تغطية الرأس هو فوق الجنس أي يسري على الذكور كما يسري على الإناث.

2- لا يوجد في المسيحية حجاب، يوجد غطاء للرأس، "الطاقية" أو تطويل الشعر (مع الذقن الطويلة) للرجال هو أيضا غطاء للرأس. لا تأتي بمفهومك ومصطلحاتك الاسلامية للسؤال في قسم الأسئلة المسيحية.

إقرأي ردود الأخوة المباركين جميعا للفهم لا للجدل العقيم فقد تم الرد على سؤالك بالكامل.*


----------



## Senamor (7 مارس 2011)

Basilius قال:


> يا استاذه
> ممكن تطلعيلي كلمه حجاب من اي طقس رهباني للكنائس ؟
> ممكن تطلعيلي اسم ما يلبسه الرهبان و الراهبات في العالم على رؤوسهم ؟
> ما دخل الحجاب الاسلامي بالزي الرهباني ؟
> ...


 
عموما مشكورين انا ماجيت اجادل  ولكن قهرني   انه تغطية الراس عندكم في المسيحية هو اكمال للنذور الثلاثه : العفة والطهارة والفقر   وفي الاسلام يعتبر تغطية الرأس : جهل وتخلف ورجعيةمع السلامه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 مارس 2011)

والغطاء الشعبى للرأس مازال موجوداً حتى الأن ، للرجال والنساء ، فى المناطق التى لم يحكم المتأسلمون سيطرتهم عليها

فتجد الطاقية فى محافظات بحرى ، والعمامة فى محافظات قبلى

ولكل منهما أشكال مختلفة لكل محافظة
فطاقيم منوف غير طاقية الشرقية ... إلخ ، فواحدة قصيرة والأخرى طويلة مثل الطربوش (للشرقية غالباً) ، وواحدة مستديرة والأخرى ذات تربيعة .....

وبالنسبة للسيدات أيضاً لهم غطاء الرأس الشعبى ، ولكنه إضمحل أو قارب على الإضمحلال

*+++ملخص القول ، المشكلة فى خطورة وشر الفكر المتأسلم الرابض تحت الحجاب والنقاب الإسلامى* ، وليس فى غطاء الرأس


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2011)

نقول له ده ملبس موحد للرهباااااااااااااااااااااان والراهبات يرجع يقول الإسلام !
هو في رجالة في الإسلام بتتحجب ؟!


----------



## Rosetta (7 مارس 2011)

*يا أخينا المحترم 
الراهبات يغطين شعورهن بغطاء وهو يختلف كليا عن الحجاب الاسلامي 
انت ليه بتربط بين غطاء شعر الراهبات و الحجاب الاسلامي ! مش فاهة

الاثنين مختلفين تماما : فالراهبة تغطي شعرها لان شعرها هو مجد و تاج لها و يجب تغطيته لانها نذرت نفسها للرب فهو نذر و من هذا النذر يُلبس هذا اللباس الرسمي تماما كالكاهن الذي بدوره أيضا يلبس لباسا رسميا بسبب انه نذر نفسه لخدمة الرب و الكنيسة 

في الاسلام يغطى الشعر ليس بسبب النذور بل لان شعر المرأة عورة و فتنة للرجل و يجب تغطيته و 100 مرة قلنا لا تربط بين الحجاب الاسلامي و غطاء الشعر للراهبات لانها محاولة ربط فاشلة 

اعتقد بهيك تكون الاجابة قد وصلت .. رجاءا عدم ارهاق الاعضاء بهدف المماطلة و مضيعة الوقت 

سلام و نعمة​*


----------



## Ahmadov (7 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *الاثنين مختلفين تماما : فالراهبة تغطي شعرها لان شعرها هو مجد و تاج لها و يجب تغطيته لانها نذرت نفسها للرب *




اعذروني على التدخل 

ولكن اتمنى ان دينكم مايكون تفصيل حسب الطلب !!

مره تقولي عشان العفة والطهارة والفقر ومره تقولي لأنه شعرها تاج ومجد لها


إنتو للأسف مافي مراجع تعتمدو عليها وكل واحد يقول اللي يبغاه 


في هذا الموضوع شفت 20 رأي مختلف كل واحد يقول اللي يعجبه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 مارس 2011)

لا يوجد حجاب فى المسيحية


----------



## Rosetta (7 مارس 2011)

> اعذروني على التدخل
> 
> ولكن اتمنى ان دينكم مايكون تفصيل حسب الطلب !!
> مره تقولي عشان العفة والطهارة والفقر ومره تقولي لأنه شعرها تاج ومجد لها
> ...



*طيب بلاش تخبيص لو سمحت ! يبدو إنك متخبط لا تعرف الألف من الباء !

وضحنا أن الشعر هو مجد المرأة في المسيحية "وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ إِنْ كَانَتْ تُرْخِي شَعْرَهَا فَهُوَ مَجْدٌ لَهَا"  كورنثوس الأولى
ووضحنا أن نذور العفة و الطاعة و الفقر أنها للراهبات فيها تنذر الراهبة نفسها للرب و الكنيسة و لان الراهبة تخدم الكنيسة التي هي بيت الرب يجب أن تغطي شعرها الذي هو مجدها وتاجها خشوعا و إحتراما للرب 

لا زلت لا أفهم نقطة إعتراضك إلى الأن .. ولا حضرتك بس بدك تعترض و مش عارف على شو تعترض .. عجبي ​*


----------



## Critic (7 مارس 2011)

> عموما مشكورين انا ماجيت اجادل ولكن قهرني انه تغطية الراس عندكم في المسيحية هو اكمال للنذور الثلاثه : العفة والطهارة والفقر


*يا اختاه*
*تغطية الرأس فى الرهبنة كان على الرجال قبل النساء*
*و نفس هذه التغطية اخذها النساء حينما دخلوا الرهبة *
*و ليس حجاب بل تغطية رؤسهم رجالا و نساء و وضع الصلبان على هذا الغطاء رمز للخوذة التى تحمى افكاره من الشيطان*


> وفي الاسلام يعتبر تغطية الرأس : جهل وتخلف ورجعيةمع السلامه


*لان سبب التغطية ان الشعر فتنة و المراة عورة*
*اما فى الرهبنة رجالا و نسائا لا علاقة لها بالفتن و العورات !*

*لسنا ضد تغطية الشعر بل ضد مسبباته*
*هل سنعيد و نزيد و نكرر و انتى تظلى تكرر دون قرائة المداخلات ؟!!!*





> إنتو للأسف مافي مراجع تعتمدو عليها وكل واحد يقول اللي يبغاه


*اخ احمدوف لا تأخذك الجلالة كثير*
*ها هو الكتاب المقدس :*
*كورنثوس الاولى اصحاح 11*
*15 وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ إِنْ كَانَتْ تُرْخِي شَعْرَهَا فَهُوَ مَجْدٌ لَهَا، لأَنَّ الشَّعْرَ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ لَهَا عِوَضَ بُرْقُعٍ.*

*و هذا اساسا لا علاقة له بالرهبنة !!!*
*بالنسبة للرهبان رجالا و سيدات*
*من موقع الانبا تكلا :*


> *ليس عندنا غطاء رأس ولكن القلنسوة التي يلبسها الراهب هي خوذه الراهب التي تحمى فكرة. لها من كل ناحية 6 صلبان ومن الوراء صليب كبير إشارة **للسيد المسيح** و**ال 12 تلميذ** وهذا اللبس هو ما سلمه **الملاك* *للأنبا أنطونيوس** أما ارتداء الملابس باللون الاسود إشارة للآلام. *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2011)

متابعة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 مارس 2011)

نعود ونكرر ونكرر

غطاء الرأس كان منذ القديم جزءاً أساسياً من الملابس للرجال والنساء معاً

حتى فى تماثيل الفراعنة - مثل رمسيس الثانى - كان يضع غطاءاً للرأس

وكان يُعتبر منذ القديم  شيئاً عادياً بدون أى مبالغات

وإلى الآن ، فى أغلب بلاد العالم ، يُعتبر من الأزياء الشعبية

وهو لا يعنى أن الرأس عورة ، 

ومع ذلك -مع الزمن- أصبح الظهور بدونه ، علامة على الإستهتار ، للرجل والمرأة معاً

وفى مصر لم نتوقف عن لبس الطاقية والطربوش ، إلاَّ منذ أيام عبد الناصر

أما التفكير الإسلامى ، فإنه يستخدمه كعلامة تمييزية ، للنساء بالذات ، إذ يقنن له شكلاً معيناً يسميه الحجاب الإسلامى

وهو يستخدمه بفكر مرفوض منا ، وهو أن الشعر عورة

أما فى المسيحية ، فالإهتمام بالشعر هو زينة جسدية ، وامسيحية تطالبنا بالتخفف من الجسديات ، وأن نتجه لزينة الروح الوديع الهادئ

فالمنطلق والفكر مختلف تماماً


----------



## أَمَة (7 مارس 2011)

*إصرار المسلم على إغلاق عقله رفضه لفهم ما نكتب*
*يضطرنا لإغلاق المواضيع كثيرا من الاحيان*
*وهذا ما لا نحبه.*

*ولكن حبا بخلاص من يريد أن يكسر حاجز الخوف*
*ويفهم ما نريد سأرد على في مشاركة منفصلة*​


----------



## أَمَة (7 مارس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> يعني نظرتكم لحجاب الراهبات هو العفة الطاعه والفقر ونظرتكم لحجاب المسلمات هو الجهل والتخلف والرجعية قلتها الف مره تكيلو الامور بمكيالين


نظرتنا للباس الراهبة *ليس* للعفة والطاعة والفقر *كما* *قلت*. وساعيد *المشاركة* *#**20** التي* *لم تفهما وفسرتها غلط،* لتعرف انك إما لا تجيد قراءة العربية أو انك تفسر ما كتبه الأعضاء المباركون كما يحلو لك:




Molka Molkan قال:


> *كما ان غطاء الرأس للراهبات هو تمام لللنذور الثلاثة التي تقوم بها الراهبة في مراسم الرهبنة وهي : العفة والطاعة و الفقر *


 
كلمة *تمام *لا تشير البتة الى نظرتنا بل الى واقع يحصل بعد أن تدخل الفتاة الى الدير بسبب حبها للعيش حياة العفة والطاعة والفقر.

الفتاة عندما تدخل الدير لا تصبح راهبة فورا بل تعيش عددا من السنين لكي تختبر وتجرب حياة الرهبنة عن قرب وتتأكد بنفسها أن هذه هي الحياة التي ترغب ان تمضي بقية أيامها على الأرض.

*وخلال هذه الفترة* التجريبية *لا ترتدي* لباس الرهبنة الكامل. 

ومتى تأكدت من إختيارها يكون *تمام* نذرها وترتدي لباس الرهبنة الكامل. 

*إذن *عليك ان تفهم أن نذر *العفة والطاعة والفقر ليس في لباس الرهبنة بل في الحياة الرهبانية نفسها. *

*أما لباس *الراهبات والرهبان فهو واحد على حد سواء وغير مختلف كثيرا. كلهم يلبسون السواد ويغطون رؤوسهم. 


*كما أن كل رتبة في الجيش لها لباسها المميز عن غيره،* *ولكل مهنة أيضا لباسها أثناء تأديتها مثل المحامي والطبيب وغيرهما كذلك*
*اللباس الرهباني *هو *لتمييز الرهبان والراهبات عن غيرهم من الناس، *إذ أنهم بإرادتهم فصلوا انفسهم عن هذا العالم وهم لا يزالون في هذا العالم. فعندما يخرجون من الأديرة الى العالم لأي سبب من الأسباب ويراهم الناس يعرفون انهم رهبان وراهبات، وأنهم ليسم من هذا المجتمع المتزاوج أو المزواج.​
 
*الخلاصة: لباس الراهبة هو لتمييزها وليس لأن الكتاب المفدس يقول هذا، وليس للعفة والطهارة لأن العفة والطهارة في القلب والفكر.*

*ليس للباس الراهبة أية علاقة بحجاب الإسلام، والمقارنة بين الإثنين من قبل اخوتنا المسلمين ليست سوى إجتهاد منهم لتثبيت صحة معتقدهم .... وهذا شأنهم وليس شأننا.*

الرب ينور عقولكم ونفوسكم لتستطيعوا فهم الأمور الروحية الصعبة على من يعيشوا بحسب الحسد.​


----------

